# were have I been?



## sh4d0wm4573ri7 (Apr 8, 2011)

I apologize for my lack of input for last few months, Unfortunately in Jan I found out I have inoperable pancreatic cancer and I am about to have my 5th chemo treatment next week to try and shrink the tumor so it may be removed. I am going through the survival situation of my life and must travel to the Twin Cities for treatment. While down in the Cities I do not have internet access. I ask only for a silent prayer and wish me luck, lol and any outdoors books or reading material is also greatly appreciated as I fight thee fight of my life thanks all for this great informative site.


----------



## L.C. (Apr 8, 2011)

good luck. stay strong.


----------



## mylon (Apr 8, 2011)

L.C. said:


> good luck. stay strong.


 
Not trying to be a jackass by quoting, but short of insight (I have none) there's not much else to say. Godspeed man.


----------



## Nelco (Apr 8, 2011)

sh4d0wm4573ri7 said:


> I apologize for my lack of input for last few months, Unfortunately in Jan I found out I have inoperable pancreatic cancer and I am about to have my 5th chemo treatment next week to try and shrink the tumor so it may be removed. I am going through the survival situation of my life and must travel to the Twin Cities for treatment. While down in the Cities I do not have internet access. I ask only for a silent prayer and wish me luck, lol and any outdoors books or reading material is also greatly appreciated as I fight thee fight of my life thanks all for this great informative site.



God speed to you..stay strong.


----------

